# Bread and eggs?



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Some of the 'older' guys in my gym have said that when bodybuilding, no more than 3-4 slices is really a good idea....I get a lot of my food in the form of egg sandwiches - cheap, and for me I could eat them all day without any problems. Are they set in their ways and as long as it fits your target requirements, should it matter if it were from bread or pasta or whatever? I see myself eating 8 slices of bread easily and could eat more, chicken sandwiches, tuna etc. If it hits your requirement is it all good, no danger of just bloating and spudding out?

Eggs - I now believe that the 'just the egg white, throw the yolk', bad cholesterol etc is now a bit of a myth. If that is the case, why do i see and hear of loads of people making omelettes with 12 whites and 3 yolks, for example? As it stands I eat the whole egg, again have been warned from the older guys about this. Right or wrong?

Any thoughts?

Alan


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I eat at least 6 eggs a day, get my cholesterol checked every 6 months and its not a problem.

I can't eat bread, it bloats the hell out of me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have eaten up to 32 eggs a day (large, free range), got my cholesterol check, 3.3 average of population is 5.5.

Take no notice of the diet "gurus", egg yolks are good for you.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

I think my mrs is more agaisnt eggs than steroids she is obsessed with cholesterol in the yolks

I'm with you super food cheap fast and tasty!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SeanStones said:


> I think my mrs is more agaisnt eggs than steroids she is obsessed with cholesterol in the yolks


Time to educate her then


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Time to educate her then


i've tried mate i just sneak around the house now injecting test and eating boiled eggs


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm interested in the bread side of it too. I eat a lot of bread (wholemeal) daily as it's easy calories and carbs. But I do wonder about the bloat effect. If any!

Also, eggs are full of win.

As for chucking out yolks, I see it as wasting good food.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bloat from bread is an individual thing. Personally I eat a lot of bread, rice and potato's. Pasta and oats, however, bloat me.

I eat lots and lots of eggs. The only time I don't eat all the yolks is for reasons of taste not nutrition. For example, I prefer an omelette with 5 whole eggs and 3 whites to one with 8 whole eggs. The dog appreciates the extra yolks.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I eat a packet of bagels a day while bulking. 250g of carbs and 1250cal and nice and easy to get down


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I think the advice you are receiving is a simplified version of the advise to get your carbs and protein from a variety of sources, rather than just bread and eggs. The reason for the variety of sources is the extra vitamins and nutrients which are gained from eating a varied diet.

If you were only eating bread and eggs, you may hit your macros, but you would be missing out on lots of different and very useful nutrients.

- - - Updated - - -



GeordieSteve said:


> I eat a packet of bagels a day while bulking. 250g of carbs and 1250cal and nice and easy to get down


Cinnamon and raisin by any chance? Absolutely love these toasted with butter.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Nope just plain mate otherwise I'd struggle to get two at a time down along with 200g of chicken. Seems to be doing the trick, neglected carbs way too long


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I hear people saying that they do not eat bread but they eat pasta, it is the same thing just a different shape , one is boiled, the other is baked.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This thread just inspired me  6 fried eggs and 3 slices of burgens


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> This thread just inspired me  6 fried eggs and 3 slices of burgens


one of my favs love it so quick and easy but i only have 2 slices lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

constantbulk said:


> one of my favs love it so quick and easy but i only have 2 slices lol


I'm on low carbs so just the three for me  can't wait to 'bulk' again lol


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

i cant eat eggs without some bread usually, and for the complete amino profile eat the yolks they are full of goodness


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I eat a ton of soy and bergen bread, very low GI and extremely protein dense 7-8g per slice... A basic tuna sandwich adds up to 50g+ of protein which is pretty impressive for a sandwich really!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I eat a ton of soy and bergen bread, very low GI and extremely protein dense 7-8g per slice... A basic tuna sandwich adds up to 50g+ of protein which is pretty impressive for a sandwich really!


This post has surprised me panda, I never knew that you ate any protein, as you seem only to post in the general and do not comment in actually lifting a weight. your posts are all about religion, Muslims etc.

Discuss protien when you know what you are on about.

I did notice that you posted a comment about cycling, but it was the use of a helmet.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> This post has surprised me panda, I never knew that you ate any protein, as you seem only to post in the general and do not comment in actually lifting a weight. your posts are all about religion, Muslims etc.
> 
> Discuss protien when you know what you are on about.
> 
> I did notice that you posted a comment about cycling, but it was the use of a helmet.


Lots of the boards frequent posters talk little about lifting, particularly some of the guys in great shape. Presumably because they need little help themselves. We're not all bodybuilders on here but we are all into weight training and fitness to varying extents. We have a number of women that use this place as a pseudo weight watchers forum but no one gives them a hard time.

If you're butt hurt about a religion post just say so mate, no need to beat about the bush. As for cycling that's a minority topic at best, most people on here don't even use steroids and I'm one of them.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Lots of the boards frequent posters talk little about lifting, particularly some of the guys in great shape. Presumably because they need little help themselves. We're not all bodybuilders on here but we are all into weight training and fitness to varying extents. We have a number of women that use this place as a pseudo weight watchers forum but no one gives them a hard time.
> 
> If you're butt hurt about a religion post just say so mate, no need to beat about the bush. As for cycling that's a minority topic at best, most people on here don't even use steroids and I'm one of them.


Then why not post threads on on lifting a weight and diet instead of religion, you might learn something new about improving yourself and protein.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> Then why not post threads on on lifting a weight and diet instead of religion, you might learn something new about improving yourself and protein.


Why come in and ruin a thread with negative comments? No need. If you got a problem with panda pm him, simples


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe he's interested in the 'helmet' you use when cycling!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> Then why not post threads on on lifting a weight and diet instead of religion, you might learn something new about improving yourself and protein.


I post infrequently these days. I do however read quite a lot whilst offline. Some good nutritional information on here. Anyway that's me defending myself done with now as it's kinda rude to do this in someone else's thread :whistling: *leaves*


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

6 eggs in a pan, cook, slop onto plate like a giant multi-yoked egg, add 4 wholemeal toast (to dip in the yokes like a kid) and thats lunch sorted. 788cals 52g carbs, 31g fats, 52g protein.


----------



## Jacobs64 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm currently eating 12 scrambled whole eggs with a tin of baked beans, get your eggs in!


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

Egg yolks contain the cholesterol/calories you need to build muscle, get em into ya!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

french toast and bacon for breakfast tomorrow after this thread


----------

